# blurple



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

does anyone here have pics of blurple painted cars,i love that color,and my bro wants his c10 that color so any help would be great


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 20 2010, 10:31 PM~16357747
> *does anyone here have pics of blurple painted cars,i love that color,and my bro wants his c10 that color so any help would be great
> *


google works great


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2010, 12:56 AM~16360717
> *google works great
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn that color is nice :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 30 2010, 10:56 PM~16465504
> *:cheesy: damn that color is nice :wow:
> *


x2 Make sure you use real HOK Kandy Burple.


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16360717
> *google works great
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im going to be using house of kolor in patterns/graphics/murals spraying burple on parts of the top of the silver flake base / and black base of the sides of the car also. should be tremendus when fin. - with some other colors thrown in also of course. I think you can realley get diffrent looks from burple from diffrent base you spray over


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 1 2010, 04:58 PM~16479899
> *im going to be using house of kolor in patterns/graphics/murals  spraying burple on parts of the top of the silver flake base / and black base of the sides of the car also.    should be tremendus when fin. - with some other colors thrown in also of course.    I think you can realley get diffrent looks from burple from diffrent base you spray over
> 
> 
> ...


show them pics of the progress bro


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sooooooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 11:41 AM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2010, 02:56 AM~16360717
> *google works great
> 
> 
> ...


Same color as Candy Cobalt Blue


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 2 2010, 09:52 PM~16493583
> *Same color as Candy Cobalt Blue
> *


this one give off that sometimes it purple sometimes it colbalt..

sometimes its colbalt, sometimes more of a purple flop to it...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a dark base cobalt.. no purple hue to it


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love It! :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2010, 10:32 PM~16494840
> *looks like a dark base cobalt.. no purple hue to it
> *


Right, it looks as such in the pic (so so camera) but...........
looks like Burple in person. 
It would be nice for a Lifestyle member to confirm though


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

How about these two, possibly
(Pics not mine)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it's burple not blurple.....

I have a pic somewhere and a video of it with blue ice pearl over it and it looks sick!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 12:41 PM~16489200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who cares that color is bad azz :0 :0 :0


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 01:27 PM~16500066
> *it's burple not blurple.....
> 
> I have a pic somewhere and a video of it with blue ice pearl over it and it looks sick!
> *


Right Right 
:h5:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 3 2010, 02:33 PM~16501485
> *Right Right
> :h5:
> *


Yup. Candy Burple.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 3 2010, 05:33 AM~16497331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Omg! I Really Love this Color!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 3 2010, 01:07 PM~16500284
> *who cares that color is bad azz :0  :0  :0
> *


who cares that car is bad azz! :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 3 2010, 10:52 PM~16507201
> *who cares that car is bad azz! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

